# 211 HD OTA problem on one channel only!



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

I have a 211 and a 622, both are feed via the same (large) antenna i have. OTA signal strength on all the local channels (austin, texas) are from 90 to 100. All OTA channels are fine on my 622. However, on my 211 the local fox station (07-01) though it shows 90% signal strength has continous dropouts and color blocking. 

Now, i have a plasma tv that has an OTA tuner. If i directly connect the antenna to the tv OTA tuner (instead of the 211 which normally feeds the plasma) and watch fox (07-01) there are no problems at all (ie no dropouts, no color blocking). Thus with the same antenna with the same cable i get two different results. The only thing i can think of is the 211 OTA HD tuner is very poor in relation to both the built-in TV OTA HD tuner and the 622 OTA HD tuner.

I can (and may have to) use the TV tuner and give up the 211 program guide for HD locals via OTA but i'd rather not do so. I really don't want to switch my TV's input to OTA to watch HD locals and then switch the TV's input again to watch satellite channels.

Have any of you experienced this issue with either the 211 or with fox hd? Should i ask for a replacement 211 (i've had it about 2 weeks) ?

Again, all other HD OTA channels are fine even with the 211.


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

I've noticed the same thing, signal in the 90-100 range and all channels dropping out quite frequently. Also, every once in a while, the 211 "forgets" the local channels and I have to do a reset to get them back.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

well it appears that the last firmware update was back in june. is this true? anyone know if a release is scheduled to address OTA issues? [i hope its a software issue and not a hardware issue]


----------

